# Forum > FPS > Overwatch Exploits|Hacks > Overwatch Chat >  AHK Ban risk

## RNNJ

Hallo guy's i would rly like to know how high the chances are to get banned from Overwatch for using AHK Script? 
and wich one would you recommend?

----------


## TheLordJesusHimself

> Hallo guy's i would rly like to know how high the chances are to get banned from Overwatch for using AHK Script? 
> and wich one would you recommend?


mine is the most up2date atm and the risk is low but it is never 100%

i can not say u wont be banned so as i always say if you want to cheat, make sure your willing to take the risk in loosing ur account

----------


## RNNJ

I know its never 100% save but as for something like AHK who has nothing to do with Memory, it should be kinda safe if you dont play like a full "moron auto toggle" 



> mine is the most up2date atm and the risk is low but it is never 100%
> 
> i can not say u wont be banned so as i always say if you want to cheat, make sure your willing to take the risk in loosing ur account


What are you using if i may ask?

----------


## TheLordJesusHimself

Korean Pixelbot

----------


## lyan123

You will get banned for it, here is why:

Blizzard has their own anti-cheat group. And EVERYONE is talking about AHK cheats. In the last couple weeks, there were 100k scriptkiddys releasing the same hack on different platforms. Do you really think that BLIZZARD will let go that trough?

If the hack doesn't get detected by signature then by heuristic soon.

The AHK-bots got way too public for even cosidering they are safe anymore!

----------


## TheLordJesusHimself

> You will get banned for it, here is why:
> 
> Blizzard has their own anti-cheat group. And EVERYONE is talking about AHK cheats. In the last couple weeks, there were 100k scriptkiddys releasing the same hack on different platforms. Do you really think that BLIZZARD will let go that trough?
> 
> If the hack doesn't get detected by signature then by heuristic soon.
> 
> The AHK-bots got way too public for even cosidering they are safe anymore!


they was public over 2 months ago the code its self was sent to blizz,
the guy who made it has yet to receive any client bans

i am not saying they wont ban, but i am saying its highly unlikely atm

----------


## Userpass

> they was public over 2 months ago the code its self was sent to blizz,
> the guy who made it has yet to receive any client bans
> 
> i am not saying they wont ban, but i am saying its highly unlikely atm


False.

The OAHsystem was detected if I recall correctly from a korean that posted before the leaks happened.

Still, AHK + Blizzard, not allowed in any of their games, doubt any difference will be made in Overwatch

----------


## Denuvo

If you question the risks, my guess is that you are afraid of losing your account If it is that case, it's simple. *Don't cheat.*

If that's not the case, then :

Anti-cheat wise, there is no "chance". There's no 0-100%, it's either 0 or 1. And we can never tell until a ban wave happens if it's a 0 or a 1. An unfair advantage is an unfair advantage.

report-wise, it depends on how you play with it. Are you using it to sneakily correct your aim occasionally or are you doing 360 no scope headshots 24/7 ?

----------


## TheLordJesusHimself

> False.
> 
> The OAHsystem was detected if I recall correctly from a korean that posted before the leaks happened.
> 
> Still, AHK + Blizzard, not allowed in any of their games, doubt any difference will be made in Overwatch


FYI its allowed in WoW if your multiboxing, as its only broadcasting keys to different WoW windows

----------


## lyan123

> they was public over 2 months ago the code its self was sent to blizz,
> the guy who made it has yet to receive any client bans
> 
> i am not saying they wont ban, but i am saying its highly unlikely atm


Bull-Shit.

You have to factor in that 2 month ago there was no Thread on OwnedCore with 18,079 views with a pixelbot. This is only ownedcore. Everywhere are pixelbots now and if you really believe Blizzard is not able to detect that you are an idiot.

----------


## spoofjack

> Bull-Shit.
> 
> You have to factor in that 2 month ago there was no Thread on OwnedCore with 18,079 views with a pixelbot. This is only ownedcore. Everywhere are pixelbots now and if you really believe Blizzard is not able to detect that you are an idiot.


The whole code was decompiled and given to blizzard on their own forums i have seen it myself. It is now removed of course. But made battlenet forums with hundreds of like to remove the hackers. BLIZZARD know and has known. no bullshit.

----------


## TheLordJesusHimself

> Bull-Shit.
> 
> You have to factor in that 2 month ago there was no Thread on OwnedCore with 18,079 views with a pixelbot. This is only ownedcore. Everywhere are pixelbots now and if you really believe Blizzard is not able to detect that you are an idiot.


your calling bullshit?

this code its self has been GIVEN to blizzard by members of this forum!!
this code its self has been POSED on blizzards forums PUBLICLY !!!

it was given to blizzard end of, regardless of how many people used it back then compared to now THEY WOULD STILL BAN FOR IT!

since when did i say its not able to be decteced? i said its unlikely atm they will there are bigger fish to fry then an aimassit

----------


## Userpass

> mine is the most up2date atm and the risk is low but it is never 100%
> 
> i can not say u wont be banned so as i always say if you want to cheat, make sure your willing to take the risk in loosing ur account


Most "up2date" ?

The Aim lock feature is always the same.

Sure you try to add features in ahk form, I see that you post a lot on mpgh aswell

----------

